# 300m Steuerleitung mit KTY, 4-20mA, 230V... ungeschirmt



## Markus (29 Mai 2010)

hallo,

schlagt mich nicht, aber was haltet ihr davon?

Eine Steuerleitung 10x1,5mm²
Länge 50m bis 400m


1. 230 V N
2. 230 V L geht auf keinen Trafo ca. 20-40VA
3. 230 V L geht auf Schützspule K1 61/7,8VA
4. 24 V L+
5. 24 V Rückmeldung von Schütz K1
6. 4-20mA von Sensor
7. KTY+
8. KTY-
9.
10. PE


Spannungsfall ist in keinem Fall ein Problem, sind kaum Ströme dahinter bzw. die Gerätschaften verzeihen große Schwankungen von rund 20%.

Was ist mit dem KTY?
Der hat so rund 600Qohm, leitungswiederstand sind bei 2x400m knapp 10ohm, ist also auch egal.
Was ist mit der Induktion auf diese Strecke?
Die Auswerteelektronik des KTY muss ja logischerweise niederohmig sein also sollte ihr das auch egal sein, oder?

Mein größtes Sorgenkind sind die 4-20mA...
Ich bin leider etwas zu doof um das zu verstehen, berechnen, abzuschätzen...
Wenn die 230V oder ggf. 400V Leitungen daneben mit ihren 50Hz + Oberschwingungen da fleissig induzieren, dann hat der Ausgangstreiber sicher ein problem seinen Stromwert sauber einzuregeln, oder?

Ich habe *keine* sehr hohen Anfoderungen an die Genauigkeit, aber grundsätzlich funktionieren sollte es schon... 

Ich würde an sowas im Anlagenbau auch nie im Leben denken, hier gehts nicht um einen Industrieanlage aber dafür um eine größere Stückzahl.
Das ganze ist eigentlich nichtmal ein Problem das mich betrifft.

Aber ich will jetzt mal scharf rechnen was man WIRKLICH braucht, ohne die üblichen 300% Sicherheit...

Auf Aussagen wie "230V und KTY in einen Kabel darf man nicht!" kann ich dankend verzichten, das darf man nämlich sehr wohl! Viele Motorkabel sind so und den Auszug aus der 60204 kann ich gerne posten...

Desweiteren kann ich mit "Nimm doch einfach verschiedene geschirmte Leitugnen, und einen höheren Querschnitt, oder nimm ein Bus-System,..." auch nichts anfangen!

Brennend interessieren mich fundierte Aussagen WARUM das ganze geht bzw. nicht geht! 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Mai 2010)

Hallo Markus,

wir hatten kürzlich ein 4..20mA und 24VDC-Meldungen über 2km erdverlegtes Steuerkabel. Das ist soweit kein Problem. Beim Stromsignal haben wir an beiden Stationen Trennverstärker verwendet. Einer hatte sich bereits nach einem Gewitter verabschiedet. Beim Austausch haben wir dann einen Überspannungsschutz mit eingebaut.



Markus schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem KTY?


Versuch macht klug? Die paar Ohm Leitungswiderstand sind dabei jedenfalls egal.



Markus schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Induktion auf diese Strecke?


Das ist wahrscheinlich das größte Problem. Ein gewöhnliches 230V-Relais über ein 100m langes Kabel geschaltet, fällt nie wieder ab. Hebt sich die Induktion eventuell auf, da in dem immer Fall immer Hin- und Rückleiter betroffen sind?



Markus schrieb:


> Auf Aussagen wie "230V und KTY in einen Kabel darf man nicht!" kann ich dankend verzichten, das darf man nämlich sehr wohl! Viele Motorkabel sind so und den Auszug aus der 60204 kann ich gerne posten...


Soweit mir bekannt ist, müssen Kabel zu Kaltleitern sogar wie netzspannungsführende Kabel betrachtet werden.



Also, auf jeden Fall solltest du Trennverstärker und Überspannungsschutz für die 4..20mA vorsehen.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (29 Mai 2010)

vielen dank für deine antwort!




Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> wir hatten kürzlich ein 4..20mA und 24VDC-Meldungen über 2km erdverlegtes Steuerkabel. Das ist soweit kein Problem. Beim Stromsignal haben wir an beiden Stationen Trennverstärker verwendet. Einer hatte sich bereits nach einem Gewitter verabschiedet. Beim Austausch haben wir dann einen Überspannungsschutz mit eingebaut.


 
warum die trennverstärker?




> Versuch macht klug? Die paar Ohm Leitungswiderstand sind dabei jedenfalls egal.


 
jepp so sehe ich das auch, der leitungswiderstand ist kleiner als die tolleranz vom kty



> Das ist wahrscheinlich das größte Problem. Ein gewöhnliches 230V-Relais über ein 100m langes Kabel geschaltet, fällt nie wieder ab.


 
kannst du hier ein bissel genauer werden?
wie kann ich sowas rechnen bzw. wie wäre das in meinem fall mit der Schützspule 61VA Anzugleistung und 7,8VA Halteleistung?



> Hebt sich die Induktion eventuell auf, da in dem immer Fall immer Hin- und Rückleiter betroffen sind?


das verstehe ich noch nicht ganz - klingt aber interessant!

also beim KTY wäre das ja so... vom FU gehts 400m in die Pampa und dann wieder 400m zurück zum FU

beim 4-20mA Signal grundsätzlich auch, ist zweileitertechnik.


----------



## ExGuide (29 Mai 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> kannst du hier ein bissel genauer werden?
> wie kann ich sowas rechnen bzw. wie wäre das in meinem fall mit der Schützspule 61VA Anzugleistung und 7,8VA Halteleistung?



Aus meiner Sicht:

400 Meter Leitung haben eine Ableitkapzität von ca. 250 nF. Und 250 nF haben bei 50 Hz einen Widerstand von ca. 12 kohm, was bei 230 Volt zu etwa 20 mA Ableitstrom führt.
So kann es sein, dass Du das Relais nie wieder abgeschaltet bekommt.

Mit DC hast Du dieses Problem nicht  aber andere  (Abschaltimpulse mit hoher Spannung)


----------



## Markus (29 Mai 2010)

ExGuide schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht:
> 
> 400 Meter Leitung haben eine Ableitkapzität von ca. 250 nF. Und 250 nF haben bei 50 Hz einen Widerstand von ca. 12 kohm, was bei 230 Volt zu etwa 20 mA Ableitstrom führt.
> So kann es sein, dass Du das Relais nie wieder abgeschaltet bekommt.
> ...


 
danke, aber wie immer hat es markus noch nicht 100% kappiert...

was ist "ableitstrom"?
ist das der strom der maximal durch andere (parallele) leiter iduziert werden kann?

20mA bei 230V wären genug um mein Schütz zu halten, das benötigt bei einer haltleistung von 7,8VA vielleicht rund 5mA.
Also würde das Schütz nicht abfallen - sofern ein störer in der nähe ist der die theoretischen 20mA in der steierleitung treiben kann?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 Mai 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ...warum die trennverstärker?..


Zumindest dann, wenn die Einspeisung und damit auch die Erdung an verschiedenen Stellen liegen, finden Ausgleichströme statt. Im Normalfall sind diese relativ gering. Im Verhältnis zu einem Signal von 20mA sind sie allerdings enorm hoch. Das Stromsignal kannst du ohne galvanische Trennung nicht mehr verwerten. Kommen dann an einer Stelle noch Störungen wie Blitzeinschläge hinzu, die letztenendes das Erdpotenzial an einem Punkt verändern, dann wird es richtig kritisch. Potenzialtrennung, zumindest an einer Stelle, wäre schon notwendig. Die digitalen DC-Signale sind in unserem Fall auf einer Seite potenzialfrei über Relais entkoppelt.



Markus schrieb:


> ...was ist "ableitstrom"?..


Gemeint ist der kapazitive Strom zwischen Phase und Rückleiter zum Relais. Das Kabel ist bei größer Länge vergleichbar mit einem Kondensator.



> Hebt sich die Induktion eventuell auf, da in dem immer Fall immer Hin- und Rückleiter betroffen sind?


Stichwort "Differenzsignal". Wenn eine Störung durch kapazitive Einkopplung entsteht, dann sind in diesem Fall ja immer beide Leiter betroffen. D.h. am Ende der Leitung ändert sich zwar das Potenzial gegenüber der Erde, jedoch synchron auf beiden Leitern, wodurch die Differnz zwischen den Leitern unverändert bleibt.

Je nach örtlichen Gegebenheiten reicht bei 400m vielleicht auch ein ordentlicher Potenzialausgleich.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## mst (29 Mai 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das ist wahrscheinlich das größte Problem. Ein gewöhnliches 230V-Relais über ein 100m langes Kabel geschaltet, fällt nie wieder ab.


 
Kann ich aus der Praxis zu 100% Bestätigen - Fällt nicht mehr ab, oder fängt zu flattern an. Da helfen oftmals nicht einmal Löschglieder.


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Mai 2010)

Löschglieder sind auch erher dazu da höherfrequente Dinge auszufiltern. 50Hz sind da eher als Gleichstrom zu sehen, mit dem kleinen Unterschied dass die Leitungskapazität als Widerstand zu sehen ist, ganauer als kapazitiver Blindwiderstand:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blindwiderstand

Der Widerstand ist dann 1 / (2 * PI * Frequenz * Kapazität). Bei nicht angesteuertem Schütz ergibt sich dann eine Reihenschaltung aus dem (kapazitiven Blind-)Widerstand des Kabels und dem Widerstand der Schützspule, also ein Spannungsteiler:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spannungsteiler

Bleibt genug Spannung am Schütz übrig um diesen zu halten, gibt's Probleme.

Drei Möglichkeiten zur Abhilfe:
-Umsteigen auf DC, damit Frequenz = 0 und demzufolge kapazitiver Blindwiderstand unendlich wird
-verringern des Widerstand des Schützes (z.B. durch Parallelschaltung eines weiteren), damit bleibt am Spannungsteiler weniger Spannung übrig, Nachteil: auch mehr Spannungsabfall am Kabel
-verringern der Kabelkapazität.

Beim letzten Punkt geht's in Richtung Grundlagen Kondensator: was bestimmt die Kapazität bei einem (Platten-) Kondensator?

- je größer die Fläche, desto mehr Kapazität
- je kleiner der Abstand, desto mehr Kapazität
- je größer die Dielektrizitätskonstante, desto mehr Kapazität

Die Fläche wird in diesem Fall vor allem durch den Aderquerschnitt bestimmt, schlecht was dran zu drehen
Die Dielektrizitätskonstante wird durch das Material der Isolierung der Einzeldrähte bestimmt, ebenfalls schlecht was dran zu drehen.
Aber der Abstand:
Möglicherweise bringt ein für höhere Spannungen zugelassenes Kabel etwas Verbesserung, da dürfte auch die Isolierung dicker sein.
Effektiver dürfte aber sein, ein Kabel mit ein paar Adern mehr zu verwenden und ein paar Adern dazwischen frei zu lassen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nicht die Erfahrung mit Kapazitäten auf langen Leitern, aber vlt
hilft es ja eine Leitungen zu nutzen wo aderpaare gegeneinander geschirmt 
sind. Dann die Signale auf die getrenten leitungspaare zu verteilen. Bei den 
Schütz würde ich einfach ein. Größeres nehmen, das hatten wir schon mal in 
einen anderen Thread.


----------



## mariob (30 Mai 2010)

Hallo Markus,
schlag mich bitte nicht, aber wozu überhaupt die 220 V? Einen Schütz zu versorgen kannst Du getrost auch 24 V DC nehmen.
Grundsätzlich habe ich das so verstanden, das Du aus einer Quelle auf der einen Seite des Kabels Schützspule und Trafo auf der anderen Seite versorgst. Von daher den Schütz also auch 24 V DC und gut ist.
Wenn der KTY für irgendwelchen Thermoschutz vorgesehen ist, würde ich das Auswertegerät eben auch mit auslagern sofern möglich.
Rest mußt Du sehen, ob es geht oder nicht, ein Trennverstärker ist auf keinen Fall fehl am Platz, gerade bei solch kritischen Anordnungen. 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Paule (31 Mai 2010)

Es gibt Motorleitungen die Leistung und Thermokontakt gleichzeitig führen.
Persönlich habe ich lieber 230V und Kleinspannung in getrennten Leitungen.


----------

